# Diashan



## Ragnar_Deerslayer (Oct 22, 2010)

In the WotBS 3.5 HB (page 53), it says, "Rescuing  and  healing  him [i.e., Diashan]  is  likely beyond  the  powers  of  the  heroes  at  this  point, but  when  later  he  is  freed,  Diashan  can  provide full information of the Shahalesti plot to destroy Innenotdar."  I've done a search of the PDF, but his name never occurs again.

Where and when does Diashan awake?  If he doesn't awake, do the heroes get the knowledge of the Shahalesti betrayal through Timbre (who seems to know about it)?

Hopefully we'll be finishing "The Scouring of Gate Pass" tonight!

Thanks,

Ragnar


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't recall who that is, but I'm guessing it's in the fire forest? When Indomitability leaves, I think this guy might recover.


----------



## Nebten (Oct 24, 2010)

Diashen is in Temporal Stasis placed upon him by Bhurisrava. If the heroes think about it, they could carry him along with them and when they finally get to Lyceum utilize any resources avaible to them there. Otherwise he doesn't awake without assistance and he doesn't not appear any later in the series.

They could get the information from Timbre, but it depends on how your party approaches her. My party was ready to go in guns a blazing at first but then thought to talk it out first (due to being low on resources  ).


----------

